# IBS Self Help Group invited to speak at Irritable Bowel Syndrome Symposium



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2000/prweb18817.htm IBS Self Help Group invited to speak at Irritable Bowel Syndrome SymposiumFounder to be in attendance with experts in the IBS CommunityTORONTO, Ontario, Oct 5 - The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self HelpGroup, (www.ibsgroup.org), announced today that it has been invitedto speak in a panel discussion at the University of North Carolinaat Chapel Hill's Functional GI & Motility Disorders Symposium inChapel Hill, NC on November 4, 2000. The symposium is organizedby Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William Whitehead, PhD, Co-Director'sUNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders. Presentersinclude W. Grant Thompson, MD, Professor Emeritus of Medicine,University of Ottawa, Canada and Nancy J. Norton, MA, Presidentand Founder International Foundation For Functional GastrointestinalDisorders.This symposium will educate patients and their families on amultidisciplinary treatment approach to functional GI andmotility disorders. With internationally and nationally renownedspeakers, attendees will learn about diagnosis and treatment of thedisorders, understand the differences between the physician/patientperspectives of functional GI and motility disorders, acquire a setof tools for symptom management and explore the benefits of supportgroups and other available resources."I am very grateful for the privilege to be in attendance with suchexperts in the IBS Community," said Jeffrey Roberts, BSc, Presidentand Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group.The IBS Self Help Group is the premier internet self help health siteabout Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 200,000 Bulletin Boardmember postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorder IrritableBowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related information forsufferers of IBS. Recently, the IBS Self Help Group announced apartnership with Parkview Publishing (www.parkviewpub.com) to refervisitors to the IBS Bulletin Board at IBS Self Help Group.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group:The IBS Self Help Group (www.ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is insupport of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for supportfor someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learnmore about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995.The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chatboards, book list and store, medication listing, clinical studylistings and helpful information. All revenues from sponsorship,affiliation and donations go directly to funding the activities of theIBS Self Help Group. The IBS Group has several sponsors which assistin supporting the group's activities. Sponsorship information isavailable at http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/sponsor.html ###Contact:UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility DisordersDonna Swantkowski, Coordinator(919) 966-0144donna_swantkowski###med.unc.eduIrritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help GroupJeffrey Roberts, President and Founder


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Jeff! I sure wish I could be there with everyone. Maybe next year.







JeanG


----------

